# Hello



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello to you all

After having the car for 4 years, I've finally got around to joining so TTOC Member 01269 checking in.

I'm in North Cheshire area so look forward to meeting up with any other local members soon.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the club  better late than never :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi M8 and welcome. North Cheshire is within Dave Gs or Dani's are rep territory. Keep an eye out on the events forum would be good to see ya come along sometime.


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Guys

Will definately meet up soon

Dave


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Dave 

You have a PM :wink:

Terri


----------

